# TT Owners Jobs



## Jonybravo

Just out of curiosity, what do people on this site do for a living?


----------



## scott-tt225

Me and the Girlfriend are in the Iron and steel business.....

She Irons,I steal!

:lol:


----------



## uioppi

Im working for Hewlett Packard. I train people for customer support and i just love my job


----------



## Rhod_TT

There's lots of threads about this. how about taking a search.


----------



## Jonybravo

how about cheering up


----------



## RenZo

the search is so piss poor on this site so its not worth using..

im a web designer, design, code, do alot of image retoching too 

renzo


----------



## Rhod_TT

Jonybravo said:


> how about cheering up


I'm normally fairly chirpy but after 5 years of using the forum the amount of times the same threads pop up is amazing. The next thread on similar lines will be the age of TT owners no doubt. That's been done to death too.


----------



## Rhod_TT

RenZo said:


> the search is so piss poor on this site so its not worth using..


Actually I heartily agree with you on that front. It's rubbish.


----------



## Jonybravo

I can't find anything in the search, does it even accept boolean queries?

What languages do you develop in?


----------



## ezz

ha i work for MTV.... and you never no you might see me on there...


----------



## S10TYG

I play football for Reading.


----------



## Rhod_TT

Jonybravo said:


> I can't find anything in the search, does it even accept boolean queries?


I don't think it does. You just have to select "all terms" or something. And I couldn't find anything about jobs either - but I know it's there somewhere


----------



## digimeisTTer

S10TYG said:


> I play football for Reading.


Ah well! no DB9 for you then


----------



## S10TYG

digimeisTTer said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I play football for Reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well! no DB9 for you then
Click to expand...

What do u mean by that? DB9 is too long, Vantage converts is better.


----------



## TTwiggy

S10TYG said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I play football for Reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well! no DB9 for you then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do u mean by that? DB9 is too long, Vantage converts is better.
Click to expand...

are you not currently at Wycombe?...


----------



## S10TYG

TTwiggy said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I play football for Reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well! no DB9 for you then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do u mean by that? DB9 is too long, Vantage converts is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you not currently at Wycombe?...
Click to expand...

I am yeh, but only on loan, but yeah you're right!

8)


----------



## loz_tt

I work in porn


----------



## S10TYG

loz_tt said:


> I work in porn


LOL - lucky man :lol:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk

loz_tt said:


> I work in porn


 :lol:

I'm an engineer 

I agree that the search function is useless!


----------



## Sup3rfly

I'm a gynocologist
jose


----------



## rik-e

I work at Natwest


----------



## stevo2006

i work for Royal Mail


----------



## tt-fastcar

i work for london zoo :lol:


----------



## TTej

Im a light bulb repair man.


----------



## TiTi

I used to have a business but since getting the TT im a professional automotive stripping engineer??


----------



## sare^baw's

does anyone actually care who does what :?

i am a lavatory attandant :roll:


----------



## robokn

I currently work for the Janes information group where I am the

European Middle East and Africa training Consultant


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi All,
Electrician,plumber,tiler,chippy and painter/decorater.
But don't do ironing as that is womens work! :roll:


----------



## barton TT

Builder run my own business.


----------



## LetMeFly

I develop search functions for sportscar forums...I wish

Business Consultant for IBM :!:


----------



## rabTT

J'Lo's nipple tweaker  . . what? sorry - thought you said what job I'd like .. !

Firefighter [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## boss429

Sales Manager for a ISP


----------



## John-H

Rhod_TT said:


> RenZo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the search is so piss poor on this site so its not worth using..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I heartily agree with you on that front. It's rubbish.
Click to expand...

It's been fixed you know. I just did a search for:

*TT owners do for a living*

and it came up with http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ers+living


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares

Part Time [smiley=policeman.gif] soon to be full time [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Leg

I work for Anne Summers as a product quality assurance operative. I have a team of 10 young ladies that I work very closely with.

My duties generally involve assisting my team in hands on testing of products and monitoring and recording of their effectiveness. Some days we record the testing on video for staff training and watch them back together noting how we can improve the quality of our work. Sometimes we have to watch the videos over and over again.

I cant say I enjoy it but we all have bills to pay eh.


----------



## BAMTT

I'm a b(w)anker :lol:


----------



## L17MRL

im a chef [smiley=chef.gif] , worked with the best to become the best....... im still trying :lol: :lol:

In the middle of setting up my own fine dining company.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Senior Manager for a Toyota distributor in Africa.

What a pity Toyota dont produce the TT. I would be reliable and I would get parts at greatly reduced prices.


----------



## cchrysos

Product Development manager for BMW audio systems. have done may other automotive roles too (Powertrain, audio, electronics, software etc) for many car manufacturers.


----------



## Running Monkey

Systems Engineer for a large aerospace company.


----------



## Running Monkey

Systems Engineer for a large aerospace company.


----------



## graham225

I buy and sell gliderplane engines :roll:


----------



## John-H

I'm a professional story teller. That'll be Â£5 please :roll:


----------



## MK1-TT

I'm not just a gardener, I'm a Plant Manager.

still...

have to make ends meet...

Despite the cost of living, have you noticed how popular it remains?


----------



## MBK

Hypnotising hypnotists can be tricky, can't it? That's right.

Clinical Hypnotherapist


----------



## towsertim

S10TYG said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I play football for Reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well! no DB9 for you then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do u mean by that? DB9 is too long, Vantage converts is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you not currently at Wycombe?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am yeh, but only on loan, but yeah you're right!
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

What is Lambert like as a boss? He didn't get much success with his first management stint at Livingston but seems to be doing better down your neck of the woods.

(Not taking anything away from his days as a player, he was brilliant for Celtic and won the Champions League with Borussia Dortmund!!)


----------



## John C

I just fanny about most of the time...

ps.... what's a job?


----------



## camp freddie

I thought we were all hair dressers.


----------



## jampott

I'm employed by Royal Mail to nibble the serrated edges onto stamps.


----------



## hamps_w

I work for a mobile phone company that is named after a colour/fruit.


----------



## rabTT

hamps_w said:


> I work for a mobile phone company that is named after a colour/fruit.


Sorry I can't get a signal .. who was that again? :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamps_w

i was waiting for the jibes!


----------



## John-H

hamps_w said:


> I work for a mobile phone company that is named after a colour/fruit.


Blackcurrant... I think I've heard of them :wink:


----------



## hamps_w

is blackcurrant an actual colour?


----------



## TTwiggy

S10TYG said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I play football for Reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well! no DB9 for you then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do u mean by that? DB9 is too long, Vantage converts is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you not currently at Wycombe?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am yeh, but only on loan, but yeah you're right!
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

I hear you're a very tidy left-back...

i'm a sports journalist by the way :wink:


----------



## hamps_w

Scott i dont know much about football but i see you played for bristol city too.....are you from bristol?


----------



## Dimples

Am an oral surgeon...qualified as a dentist but working in hospital yanking out wisdom teeth, stiching up faces and mending broken jaws.Hard ol work but i do enjoy it.


----------



## DXN

Stick 1 meter flexible cameras up people colons


----------



## neil_h

DXN said:


> Stick 1 meter flexible cameras up people colons


And your sig says too much _time_ on your hands...

I move paper slowly from one pile to the next


----------



## John C

John-H said:


> hamps_w said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a mobile phone company that is named after a colour/fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> Blackcurrant... I think I've heard of them :wink:
Click to expand...

is that not blackberry? :wink:


----------



## John C

neil_h said:


> I move paper slowly from one pile to the next


oooh first post for a while.

You may move paper but you do it with such panache, style, grace and wit.

A consummate pro in the moving arena.


----------



## neil_h

John C said:


> oooh first post for a while.


You know me, can't resist a colon joke!


----------



## M9fdb

loz_tt said:


> I work in porn


funny that :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

loz_tt said:


> I work in porn


  You must have got the job I went for now I am stuck as a pie tester


----------



## M9fdb

i'm a bed tester :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

M9fdb said:


> i'm a bed tester :lol:


I will be in about 30 mins [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## S10TYG

Footballer


----------



## Mark Davies

Strictly speaking, I shoot people - specifically terrorists.

In reality I spend all day patrolling around an airport in a fancy uniform, carrying a machine gun and getting chatted up by air stewardesses.

It's a tough job, but . . .


----------



## steveh

I'm a Lobotomist. I've already worked on several people on the forum. Can you guess who? :wink:

In my spare time I'm an Independent Financial Adviser.


----------



## carly

Civil servant... bout as boring as you can get!! :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac

carly - Can you change your avatar picture please. The other one was much more pleasing to the eye! :wink:


----------



## AidenL

TT2BMW said:


> carly - Can you change your avatar picture please. The other one was much more pleasing to the eye! :wink:


She had a better avatar than the current one?


----------

